# Dust Her Off and Let Her Shine! Kayos!!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I took Kayos out of mothballs and did some obedience with her! 
The UKC recently approved Rally Obedience as a titling sport and the first UKC Rally Trial in Oklahoma was held in Tulsa this past weekend with 4 trials in 2 days. 

I decided to leave Havoc at home and take Kayos. I retired her from obedience 2 1/2 years ago becauue of her hips. Jumping is out and there was nothing left to do without jumping except for tracking which she still does.

Any way.... we started off on Saturday AM in Level 1 which is equivalent to AKC Rally Novice. We showed in level 1 3 times earning her URO1 title. We moved up to level 2 (equivalent to AKC Rally Advanced) on Sunday afternoon. We also Q'd there for her first URO2 leg. We will finish that title when I get back from Iraq. 

Her scores were wonderful, especially considering I had not asked her to heel in over 2 years! On Saturday her 2 runs were perfect 100's! We placed 2nd once, beat out on time and we were slower in trial 2 but with still with that perfect score. On Sunday she had a 94 in both trials. Sunday's judge hit her a full point for every slow sit even after I explained that she could not sit quickly anymore due to her hips and she was giving her best effort. We did not place on Sunday but were well above the average, infact we were 5th in the placements on Sunday, just out of the ribbons.

I am very proud of my little girly.









My sister came out to watch trial 2on Saturday and so I have a few pictures! Please enjoy.

Coming into the ring.










Setting up to heel at the start.










Her only flash of inattention, there were 3 labs playing just out side of the ring and the noise caught her attention. Thankfully someone asked the rude owners to take the playing dogs away from ringside. 










Heeling between stations.









Coming to front.










Working the halt, down, walk around dog sign.



















Working the spiral exercise.




















Relaxing by the crate before we go into the ring.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WTG Kathy & Kayos!!!!







Awesome scores, but it sucks that she got marked down even though she can't do a fast sit. Oh well, nice to know you're a great team she can still do it after all this time, and that's way more important than placing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes it is!! We had a good time and my sister has an in ground pool. We were spending the night there and Kayos got in the pool and swam with us. We both had left our cameras in the house









I like UKC Rally, ther are no jumps until level 3 which is the AKC Excellent equivalent. And even at that level it would be 1 jump at 16 inches and it is optional unlike AKC which has a mandatory 2 jumps. So I may go ahead and show her level 3 as well.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulaitons!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice job ladies - something to be VERY proud of!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

good job!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT & FANTASTIC... Kathy and Kayos. BIG Congratulations. I'm sure she enjoyed the "dusting off".


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great job you two!!! She is so darn gorgeous!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Great job Kathy and Kayos. The girl's still got it. WTG!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What great fun and great pictures!

You two go!!

Tanya


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She's so beautiful!







GJ ladies!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kayos will never fail you, she's just this kind of girl that always can be trusted!! Congratulations! I'm also so happy that you both had lots of fun.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kathy & Great job Kayos!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome! Congratulations to both you and Kayos!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

She looks like she was enjoying herself. Good job both of you.

I am sure the Judge understood, but you have to look at it from their point, umm some people could use hip surgery as an excuse for their dog not to do a fast sit. I am sure it was nothing personal, just the rules.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I agree I had no problem with it. The dogs that did sit faster earned the right to place higher than her. I was surprised the judge on Saturday did not mark down for it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

It would be nice if judges could be more consistent, but you have the human element and that makes it almost impossible. But it is hard to tell from looking and not knowing a dog what is a physical problem verses improper training. I think your comment was more toward the inconsistency.

I am glad she got to shake the dust off Kayos, just one more reason for you to keep yourself safe and get your tush back home.

Val


----------

